# A Rosario Review !!



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Alright, so this is my first offcial review of a cigar. I wish i had wrote down some notes as i was smoking thing thing, but i was so wrapped up in how deelicious it was, i forgot ! I love reading everyones reviews on here about diff smokes, but never thought i would be doing my own but this smoke deserves its spot on the map. The Rosario !! I dont know much about it, i do know its Dominican, and i believe its either rolled or maybe just sold in Bronx Ny, at Rosarios Cigar Bar. I could not find a legit website for them, so i dont know if there still in business. This particular one was gifted to me by Cigary, and had been resting for two years. I had no idea what to make of it when i sat down to smoke it. It was kind of rough looking, and veiny. After snipping the end, the dry haul was kind of musty. Im not gonna lie, i was having doubts at this point. Gary had said it will pair well with a nice scotch. I didnt have any , so i made myself a Manhattan in honor of this cigars heritage. The first few draws were ok, nothing crazy, as my pallette is still young, i could not pick up any distinct flavors. After about 5 or 6 draws, this thing started to pick up some intensity. I had to put her down for a min, and whistle back some manhattan. The next time i picked this baby up, i could not put her down again. Im not gonna sit here and tell you i picked up hints or notes of leather, spice, cologne, shampoo, coffee, mulch, perfume or any of the other typical cigar flavors. lol . But this thing kicked my ass, flavor wise. Ridiculous amounts of thick, lush, smoke. Every draw was absolutely perfect. Everytime i raised her to my lips, the smell that i took in was deelicious !! This thing did not quit until i sadly had to extinguish of her.If i had to pick any sort of flavor profile for it, i would say it was kind of earthy like, maybe a little Hondurany to me. I give this beauty 5 out 5 Pink Ponies. I hate to think these are not being made anymore, and anyone out there who may have any connection to get there hands on these, Do It !!! Then send them to me !! lol. Well folks, thats all i got for ya. To date, this is my FAVORITE Cigar smoked yet. Big Thank you to Gary ( CIGARY ) for the gift !!! Heres a couple pics. Happy Easter Everyone !!!!!!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the review, I guess I'll have to try one.... if I can ever find one LOL


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Enjoyed your review on this cigar. I did not want to give you anymore information about this cigar other than what was sent. It is to prove to you or anyone out there that there are cigars that don't have to have the Brand Name on the band...sometimes it's just about the cigar itself. Those first few puffs as you said are right on the money...it's about 3 minutes into the cigar that you start looking at it like....WTH is this? I checked last nite as to how many I have left...27 in varying sizes and Dominican brands of that business.

I liked the review so much I may have to send you a couple more.

Did some research for ya...here's their link. I just called them but the person on the other end speaks Spanish so prepare yourself to maybe get ahold of somebody who speaks it fluently or wrestle with the idea of trying to get some info....

http://www.cigarero.com/New-York/Bronx/rosarios-cigars-18004
Another phone number: 718) 798-0398


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Enjoyed your review on this cigar. I did not want to give you anymore information about this cigar other than what was sent. It is to prove to you or anyone out there that there are cigars that don't have to have the Brand Name on the band...sometimes it's just about the cigar itself. Those first few puffs as you said are right on the money...it's about 3 minutes into the cigar that you start looking at it like....WTH is this? I checked last nite as to how many I have left...27 in varying sizes and Dominican brands of that business.
> 
> I liked the review so much I may have to send you a couple more.
> 
> ...


Hey Gary !! Sorry. i just saw that you posted this. Thanks so much for the info, and again for the smoke. Cant wait to get my hands on the others you sent. Glad you enjoyed my review. The fact you may want to send me another one means alot to me !!!! Thanks again for all you do !!!!!!!


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> ...Im not gonna sit here and tell you i picked up hints or notes of leather, spice, cologne, shampoo, coffee, mulch, perfume or any of the other typical cigar flavors. lol ...


Keith, I love your reviews so much. I laughed hard at the quote above because that's almost exactly what I think when I read some of these aficionado's reviews. :tongue:

Please keep reviewing! And thanks, Cigary for sending Keith these sticks!

Hahaha


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, i almost forgot about this thread. Thanks Pianoman !!!!! That Rosario was incredible.


----------

